# Actinic/daylight combo for planted freshwater tanks?



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought actinic was for reef and not fresh water plants. I have been known to be wrong though.


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

Rob it completely depends on the bulbs.

Some Actinic wavelengths hit what plants want (right around 440nm on the blue side) and others miss it completely.

Without having the spectral graph of the bulb, no way to really tell unfortunately.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I had a 12 gallon aquapod with an actinic combo bulb in it. While I don't know if it affected growth or not, I personally thought it looked weird, and swapped it out based on purely aesthetic reasons.

My LFS allowed me to trade the actinic for a daylight spectrum bulb, couldn't hurt to ask if yours would do the same.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

About a month ago I swapped a 10,000.actinic lamp out for a 10,000 only. I haven't seen any difference in plant growth but oddly I have seen a decrease in some BGA that I am battling. Coincidence? 
It also looks a heck of a lot better than the old lamp!


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

ingg said:


> Rob it completely depends on the bulbs.
> 
> Some Actinic wavelengths hit what plants want (right around 440nm on the blue side) and others miss it completely.
> 
> Without having the spectral graph of the bulb, no way to really tell unfortunately.


Yep, plants want blues and reds

We want Yellows and greens cause its what we see.

Actinic is nothing but blue. No reds that plants want just as much
and no yellows/greens that make the plants look good to us.


----------



## Consigliere (Mar 21, 2009)

I have yet to hear someone actual liking a day light or white with actinic (blue) combo.


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a 65k and actinic (420) and I love the look. it is crisp and my fish look awesome. I just added pressurized co2 and my plants are growing well.

I have a ton of algae, i have to scrape the glass every day.

So I just ordered the aquaflora and midday combo. I cant say for sure that the actinic is causing the algae till i make the change....


----------



## steelcitysfinest (May 4, 2009)

belladee said:


> I have a 65k and actinic (420) and I love the look. it is crisp and my fish look awesome. I just added pressurized co2 and my plants are growing well.
> 
> I have a ton of algae, i have to scrape the glass every day.
> 
> So I just ordered the aquaflora and midday combo. I cant say for sure that the actinic is causing the algae till i make the change....


+1  I Like the look of my actinics! I have heard mixing results from people but nothing sayin "actinics will kill your plants"... I also have algae but im sure its due to tweaks needed in ferting and Co2. Ill leave my actinics in until i have done more research!


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I use a single 96w 6700k/actinic over my 40g breeder and love it. The colors are on fish really pop. It's not enough blue to wash out the plants, but just enough to give all the colors a little extra "pop".


----------

